# Turbo vs Supercharger



## BlkSpecV04 (May 2, 2004)

Right now they are in the process of making a turbo for the 04 Spec V. As far as I know one isn't out yet. But when they are available would you get a supercharger or a turbo and what are the advantages/disadvantages of each?


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

BlkSpecV04 said:


> Right now they are in the process of making a turbo for the 04 Spec V. As far as I know one isn't out yet. But when they are available would you get a supercharger or a turbo and what are the advantages/disadvantages of each?


Well, for one, I own a B12 Sentra, only similarities is that both are four bangers. I plan on turbocharging my GA16i sometime this year. Second, this belongs in FI/Nitrous section. Finally:

I would go for a turbocharger. I didn't know any company at all is making a bolt on supercharger for sentras. 

Advantages of a turbo: better efficiency compared to a supercharger.

Disadvantages: turbo lag depending on how large the turbo is (not so bad with a smaller turbo, T25 or T3). Smaller turbo hurts top end power.

Advantages of a super: no turbo lag.

Disadvantages: poor efficiency. 

This is a really basic answer. check/search the FI/Nitrous section for more in-depth crap. Hope this helped.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

BlkSpecV04 said:


> Right now they are in the process of making a turbo for the 04 Spec V. As far as I know one isn't out yet. But when they are available would you get a supercharger or a turbo and what are the advantages/disadvantages of each?



who's THEY? There are 2 kits available right now....did you research this? www.fi-r.com and www.powertechimports.com BOTH sell Spec V turbo kits right now.

Turbocharger=most efficient, best way to make power, plain and simple. Please do a search to further anwer your question as it has been answered before.


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

chimmike
Turbocharger=most efficient said:


> I will chime in an argument to this extremely biased statement...
> 
> Turbochargers are the best way to make maximum power, however if you are just looking for a lovely streetable extra fifty horsepower that is there all the time, without having to wait for it, a roots type blower is much nicer, easier, and with the blower it is less likely that you will get an itchy trigger finger and turn up the boost and fire a head gasket out from under your head.
> 
> While turbo's are my personal favorite power adder, if I were talking about a brand new spec-v that never goes to the track, and the owner is just looking to shoot down on ramps a little faster, or maybe embarrass the type-R's and Si's at a stoplight... A supercharger, specifically a roots type blower is the way to go, especially for someone who doesn't know a wrist pin from a clothes pin. If you know something about engines, and you really want to see what yours can do before launching a rod through the oil pan, go out and get yourself a 50 trim slap it on there with a tubular manifold, set the boost controller and go roach some damn mustangs!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i wouldn't use a roots blower without an intercooler. especially on a spec v.


----------



## BlkSpecV04 (May 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> who's THEY? There are 2 kits available right now....did you research this? www.fi-r.com and www.powertechimports.com BOTH sell Spec V turbo kits right now.
> 
> Turbocharger=most efficient, best way to make power, plain and simple. Please do a search to further anwer your question as it has been answered before.


Does anyone have either of these turbos installed?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yea, quite a few people.

you venture off this forum at all?

look on b15sentra.net


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

there's a guy in tampa with a turbo spec, kit from fi-r.


----------



## seRpwr (Jul 30, 2002)

spdracerUT said:


> there's a guy in tampa with a turbo spec, kit from fi-r.


turbochargers are def better.
turbochargers use waste (exhaust) to create more power, where a supercharger uses a belt driven motor.

superchargers put more strain on the engine basically:fluffy:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

alright seRpwr.........since you prolly have no technical knowledge to back your statement....I'm gonna totally disregard what you said.


----------



## seRpwr (Jul 30, 2002)

chimmike said:


> alright seRpwr.........since you prolly have no technical knowledge to back your statement....I'm gonna totally disregard what you said.


lol, thats why i usually dont come on this forum... 1.6's like you.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm not a 1.6 jackass. It doesn't matter anyways, just because you have a turbo right now doesn't mean you know jack about why one is better than the other. 
If you don't like this forum, go back to your precious sr20forum where you can feel elite. However, on this forum, we're not trying to spread idiocy, we're shutting it down.

Both s/c and turbo puts a strain on an engine. Turbos do use waste, however it can still drain power just like a supercharger...just not as much as the supercharger.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

seRpwr said:


> lol, thats why i usually dont come on this forum... 1.6's like you.


yes... pulling the forum card...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

seRpwr said:


> lol, thats why i usually dont come on this forum... 1.6's like you.


yea, whats that suppose to mean...bitch.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

djmamayek said:


> chimmike
> Turbocharger=most efficient said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> A properly sized turbo with new generation aero and a ball bearing center section will out perform a roots under any conditions.
> 
> A GT28RS on a QR25DE will make more instantanious boost at any almost RPM than a roots blower.
> 
> Mike


I never said a roots blower would outperform a turbo, So

Agreed... 

However the fact still remains that if you don't know what you are doing you can easily destroy your QR with ANY turbocharger whether a mistubishi 12A or a t-67, all it takes is one time where you get an itch to turn up the boost and poof, your piston rings are stuck in the front bumper of the car behind you. With a roots blower you don't have that option. I was simply suggesting that it is EASY streetable power that will get you from point a to b faster without giving you all kinds of shiny knobs and buttons to play with.


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

i was looking at vortech superchargers, and it seems to be a belt driven turbo. i have no idea how the roots work, but i guess it would be damn near impossible to supercharge an sr20, given the intake is on the opposite side of the engine than the belts.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

why is it that people ask this same damn question every 3 months? the answer isn't going to change. by the way, the other thread was labeled, "Turbo vs superchargers?" wow, an extra "s" and "?". must have been hard in the search to find.......


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

djmamayek said:


> I never said a roots blower would outperform a turbo, So
> 
> I was simply suggesting that it is EASY streetable power that will get you from point a to b faster without giving you all kinds of shiny knobs and buttons to play with.


The problem with a roots is that it generally sits right on top of the intake manifold (pretty sure... can't remember all of the different blower types), anyway, its usually uncommon to integrate an IC with a roots setup. The only aftermarket blower setups I've seen intercooler have been the centrifugal blowers. I know ford uses an air-to-water IC on the Cobra and lightning, can't remember what blowers they have. Anyways, the higher air temps from an unintercooled blower could lead to engine reliability probs.


----------



## gliscameria (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, this is an argument that could carry on forever.

Turbo = Only as much boost as pressure from exhaust gasses allow depending on the charger.(pressure driven) Steals some power through back-pressure. Still can get tons of boost without too much hassle.

Super = Boost all the time, steals power directly from engine (belt driven). Potentially much more overall boost than a turbo. Seem to die more often, probably a little more work.

I'd say it's a matter of taste and exactly what you plan on doing.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

gliscameria said:


> I'd say it's a matter of taste and exactly what you plan on doing.


no its not.


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

spdracerUT said:


> why is it that people ask this same damn question every 3 months? the answer isn't going to change. by the way, the other thread was labeled, "Turbo vs superchargers?" wow, an extra "s" and "?". must have been hard in the search to find.......


Why is it that people like you get pissed when people come onto an informational internet forum and ask a question that they would like to hear an answer to. IF YOU DONT LIKE THE F' ing QUESTION THEN DON'T POST IN THE THREAD!

"oooh, wow, an extra s and ?".... some people are just bred to be asses


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

gliscameria said:


> Wow, this is an argument that could carry on forever.
> 
> Turbo = Only as much boost as pressure from exhaust gasses allow depending on the charger.(pressure driven) Steals some power through back-pressure. Still can get tons of boost without too much hassle.
> 
> ...


I'd say the "facts" you are qouting are 50% wrong.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

djmamayek said:


> I never said a roots blower would outperform a turbo, So
> 
> Agreed...
> 
> However the fact still remains that if you don't know what you are doing you can easily destroy your QR with ANY turbocharger whether a mistubishi 12A or a t-67, all it takes is one time where you get an itch to turn up the boost and poof, your piston rings are stuck in the front bumper of the car behind you. With a roots blower you don't have that option. I was simply suggesting that it is EASY streetable power that will get you from point a to b faster without giving you all kinds of shiny knobs and buttons to play with.


You can just as easily blow up your motor with a supercharger. A turbo is not nessearlily any harder to do either.

Mike


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

djmamayek said:


> Why is it that people like you get pissed when people come onto an informational internet forum and ask a question that they would like to hear an answer to. IF YOU DONT LIKE THE F' ing QUESTION THEN DON'T POST IN THE THREAD!
> 
> "oooh, wow, an extra s and ?".... some people are just bred to be asses


Then again if you don't want to hear answers don't post the question. If you've already made up your mind then don't bother asking for opinions if you are only going to argue them.

People with lots of real world experiance have left their opinions only to be argued with.... 

If you want to be a pioneer and go against the common thinking on the subject then do it, test it, show your data.. anything less than that is just idle talk.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

djmamayek said:


> Why is it that people like you get pissed when people come onto an informational internet forum and ask a question that they would like to hear an answer to. IF YOU DONT LIKE THE F' ing QUESTION THEN DON'T POST IN THE THREAD!
> 
> "oooh, wow, an extra s and ?".... some people are just bred to be asses


simple, because there is no easy one line answers to this question. And many answers were given in the forementioned thread (15th result down if you search under "Turbo vs Supercharger") not to mention the other tons of threads that came up in the search. And that was just on this forum; hell, could have just done a google search or gone to the library for tons more information. And I did answer his question, with lots of different view points, by pointing him in the right direction. granted, I was a bit harsh, but when you see the same question asked over and over and over, and people want the answer spoon fed to them without doing any research on their own, it gets annoying. research first, ask better, more specific questions later.


----------

